# Overseas Cruze Eco Button Part #



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I came across a few pictures of the overseas Cruze interior and was wondering if you guys and galls could point me in the right direction to search and acquire these buttons and possibly pictures of how it's connected? I have future plans of making this be my eco/performance tune switch instead of my cruise control switch.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That button shows up on some cars in the US as well. It supposedly lowers the shift points to reduce fuel consumption during acceleration.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

I would agree with that on an automatic but the car in the pic is a manual. Hmmm.....

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

With our highly computerized cars I bet the torque curve is modified. Trifecta does something similar to flip between ECO and sport modes.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> With our highly computerized cars I bet the torque curve is modified. Trifecta does something similar to flip between ECO and sport modes.


We were throwing around the idea that he could make the button work.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've never seen a us car with the Eco button


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> I've never seen a us car with the Eco button


Captiva has one and a few others, just not the Cruze.


----------

